
Does Widespread Spraying or Disinfecting Kill the Coronavirus? It’s Under Debate - haltingproblem
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/health/disinfectant-coronavirus.html
======
haltingproblem
A lot of spraying is just public health theater. How does running trucks and
people through neighborhoods spraying roads and all surfaces kill any virus.
It is similar to carpet bombing to eliminate rodents. I saw this first in
pictures out China and wondered how effective that is and how harmful to
public health and what exactly are they spraying?

Bizarre.

Disinfecting public surfaces like poles and seats in subways is another
category. Is it benign? Does it expose workers to the virus? Does it blow a
hole in public finances or simply give work to underemployed city workers. Who
touches those surfaces anyways?

~~~
ardy42
> A lot of spraying is just public health theater. How does running trucks and
> people through neighborhoods spraying roads and all surfaces kill any virus.
> It is similar to carpet bombing to eliminate rodents. I saw this first in
> pictures out China and wondered how effective that is and how harmful to
> public health and what exactly are they spraying?

It's sometimes _literal_ theater, complete with fist-pumping music and
dramatic marching:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiDnde-
ig3A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiDnde-ig3A)

> Workers disinfect Hankou railway station in Wuhan, which has been closed for
> 58 days due to the coronavirus outbreak, on Friday. The transportation hub,
> whose reopening time is yet to be determined, can accommodate up to 160,000
> passengers in normal times.

Spraying like this probably makes sense in certain circumstances, like when
attempting to quickly reopen a recently contaminated area when spread is
otherwise controlled, but I don't think anyone's claimed the virus can remain
viable for _58 days_ on any type of surface.

~~~
haltingproblem
The most bizarre performance. What are they spraying? How do they ensure it
covers most surfaces? Does the moisture in it not harm the fixtures and
machinery in the building? Why is the guy in front walking with his arms in
the air leading them on?

------
rogerkirkness
Would be impressive if it killed something not living.

------
twomoretime
We'd be in a much better position to opine if we actually knew what they were
spraying. Haven't found anything online to that effect but I've been very
curious.

